# Help!! my 2000 A^ is leaking gas!?!?



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Help!! my 2000 A6 2.7t is leaking gas!?!?*

I filled up yesterday and smelled gas. Thought nothing of it, then this morning i found a 6 inch diameter gas filled puddle located under the car driver's side just inside the rear door.
WTF? 
Someone help!


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Help!! my 2000 A6 2.7t is leaking gas!?!? (KINETIC1)*

check the filler neck tube... or did you over overfill?


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

i dont believe i over filled it. it has been leaking steadily all day. I did notice during my fill-up yesterday that i had to fill slowly because if i engaged the auto on on the gas pump handle it would shut itself off.
I thought that perhaps the pump was just overly sensitive.
I didnt fill up so much that any spilled out. 
Again the leak is presenting itself on the opposite side of the car from which i put the gas in.


----------



## ryuuoh (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*

evap canister lines? there's a leak detection pump in the left rear wheel housing.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Isn't there a saftey recall on something involving the gas tank? I just had that delt with, but I can't remember what it was called.


----------



## ryuuoh (Jul 27, 2008)

the recall was for 2001 and up c5s i think


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (ryuuoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryuuoh* »_the recall was for 2001 and up c5s i think

You're right. I just looked at the paperwork again and it's only for 2001+.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (EK20)*

Have your dealer check the VIN, My A6 falls out of the VIN range but i believe if its leaking they are authorized to do it anyway... Ill read the recall information here at work adn verify if thats fact...
FYI its called the 'JY' recall


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3952878


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

vin range is :
2001-2004 A6
WAU_ _ _4B_1N57331 to WAU_ _ _4B_4N104386
2001-2005 Allroad quattro
WA1_ _ _4B_2N026098 to WA1_ _ _4B_5N027457


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

okay so went to Byers Imports here in Columbus,Ohio
They were fantastic! I had to call Audi Cust Srv and ask thme to pick up the 650 dollar tab to reinforce the valve nipple just like what is described in the recall.
well they did it! Audi covered the cost of a full replacement of the fuel tank plus the reinforcment process on the valve.!!!
took a week and a half for the dealer to get it done, but NOW the inside of my car REAKS of gas smell.
I asked the Service guy, he said the back seat cushion, underneath, could have absorbed alot of fuel during the leak.
NAturally I was surprised that they wouldnt have thought to resolve this BEFORE i picked the car up. So now I am in conversation with Audi Cust Srv as to them covering the cost to investigate and remedy this toxic fumey situation 



_Modified by KINETIC1 at 6:12 AM 8-10-2008_


----------



## ryuuoh (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*

Glad to hear you had the issue resolved, mostly~~.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KINETIC1* »_took a week and a half for the dealer to get it done, but NOW the inside of my car REAKS of gas smell.

Why'd it take them so long to get it done?








Mine was done in a few hours.


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

YOU missed the part where I said they Replaced the entire gas tank and THEN reinforced the valve...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KINETIC1* »_YOU missed the part where I said they Replaced the entire gas tank and THEN reinforced the valve...









Still shouldn't have taken more then maybe 2-3 days.


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (EK20)*

well let's do the math together.
i took the car in Monday AM. Parts(new fueltank) didnt arrive till Thursday, was installed by Monday, then they had to reinforce the valve and that had to set and dry for a day so here i am to weds... 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9.. yup nine days!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KINETIC1* »_well let's do the math together.
i took the car in Monday AM. Parts(new fueltank) didnt arrive till Thursday, was installed by Monday, then they had to reinforce the valve and that had to set and dry for a day so here i am to weds... 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9.. yup nine days!
















Well, having to order the parts, which does take some time would explain that. Still sucks though.


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (EK20)*

well now the new problem is that the rear seat cushion has absorbed gas and the cabin reaks of the gas smell.
Audi says they dont want to replace it








Let me get this straight, Audi:
We all know gas fumes are harmful to our health.
We dont know how the fuel may degrade the integrity of the seat
and my rear seats are HEATED!!!!! electricity and heat being pumped into a foam cushion that has been soaked with a flame accelerate!!!
this goes beyond a simple denial based on cosmetic opinion of the owner, this is clearly an extension of the same safety issue you resolved by replacing my fuel tank and reinforcing a valve that has been faulty for 5 model years!!!!! this is simply the next domino in the row!
who in thier right mind would now place themselves or their kids in the seat, in that car, and take the chance of it NOT combusting??


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*

Wow, good reason to strip your A6 down for track duty.








Seriously though, that's a pretty serious issue that should have been delt with while it was in the shop. It's definitely tied into the fuel tank issue, so it should have been covered as the rest was.


----------

